# Gelöst: KDM: Shutdown aufrufen?

## bas89

Ich möchte meinen Rechner mittels Script herunterfahren, ohne su(do). Das sollte doch möglich sein, denn schließlich klappt es mit der Maus durch Klicken auf das Startmenü->Herunterfahren auch. Gibt es da einen dbus-Befehl oder ähnliches?

Ich nutze KDM 4.5.3.Last edited by bas89 on Tue Jan 18, 2011 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Ich glaube, ich habe etwas gefunden. Das Tool „kdmctl“ ist vorinstalliert. Wenn ich es ausprobiert habe, melde ich mich mit dem richtigen Befehl zurück.

----------

## franzf

Das naheliegenste wäre doch dbus  :Razz: 

Google nach "shutdown kde4 via dbus" befördert u.A. das hier zu Tage.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## bas89

Jawoll, das ist gut. Alternative, wenn man KShutdown installiert hat: 

```

19:55 bas89 ~ :) % kshutdown --help

GDM: not detected

GNOME: not detected

Xfce: not detected

KDE Full Session: <FOUND>

KDE 4: <FOUND>

KDM: <FOUND>

Verwendung: kshutdown [Qt-Optionen] [KDE-Optionen] [Optionen] [time] 

Ein fortgeschrittenes Herunterfahr-Programm

Allgemeine Optionen:

  --help                    Hilfe zu verfügbaren Optionen anzeigen

  --help-qt                 Spezielle Optionen zu Qt anzeigen

  --help-kde                Spezielle Optionen zu KDE anzeigen

  --help-all                Alle Optionen anzeigen

  --author                  Autoren-Information anzeigen

  -v, --version             Versionsinformation anzeigen

  --license                 Lizenz-Informationen anzeigen

  --                        Ende der Optionen

Optionen:

  -h, --halt                Rechner ausschalten

  -s, --shutdown            Rechner ausschalten

  -k, --lock                Bildschirm sperren

  -r, --reboot              Rechner neustarten

  -l, --logout              Abmelden

  -H, --hibernate           Rechner in Tiefschlaf versetzen

  --test                    Test Action (does nothing)

  -S, --suspend             Rechner in Ruhezustand versetzen

  -e, --extra <file>        Run executable file (example: Desktop shortcut or Shell script)

  --hide-ui                 Hide main window and system tray icon

  --init                    Do not show main window on startup

Argumente:

  time                      Activate countdown. Examples: 13:37 - absolute time (HH:MM), 10 - number of minutes from now

More Info...

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/kshutdown/index.php?title=Command_Line
```

----------

